# My New Tool



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well getting ready to do the ceiling in my garage... the main reason is heat... i plan to put something out there soon.. but figured no sense heating the place and having it all rise to the 2nd level..

so im putting up ceilings... actually doing strapping 1st then sheetrock.. 5/8ths


It was recommended by topdj & joe about renting a panel lift.. seemed like a great idea...

local rentals were 30 per day or 200 for a week or 400$ for the month.. 

i plan to do this work solo and plan to take my time so i would need the thing probably 2-3 weeks.

i am way to cheap to pay 200 or 400$ to rent a panel lift.. 

so I decided to buy this used on Ebay...


<img src=http://i18.ebayimg.com/01/i/02/9a/a1/d5_1_b.JPG>


it was an ok deal.. 460$, telpro seems like a high quality brand, made in USA.. they sell for 599 new and this one is about 7 years old but not a used rental as many on sale were.. it was owned by a guy who slowly put ceilings up in his house (yeah 7 years is real slow to put up ceilings) 

but i figured ill use it till i finish and resell the thing on ebay. so far it seems pretty slick.. but to be honest ive only played with it.. not put any sheetrock up with it yet... 

almost done with the strapping


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi John,
I rented one when I hung the master bedroom in my house. It went fast and I had the job done in one evening by myself. They work great!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Sounds like a good pan you got there s_j. Let us know how it works out.

The first thing I saw on this post was the picture. Didn't know what it was. Looked like a cool bottle rocket launcher at first. :smoking:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Starting the TF rental department SJ??? Think of all the cash you cold make renting all that stuff to just TF members.  

I am more of a "own it insted of renting" person myself. Lets you take your time, and I belive if you need it once, you will need it agean.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im far too cheap and too slow to make renting one of those worthwhile..


but it was convenient.. the guy lived in boston and actually delivered it to my sisters house so i did not have to pay shipping... all together it weighs close to 100 lbs so it would cost some money to ship... i figure ill use it on the ceiling downstairs.. and if i decide to keep it for a while.. i can use it on the ceiling upstairs if/when i decide to do it...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Hurry up SJ, I can't wait 7 years...:lmao:

Looks like it will get the job done.. By the way how much per day are you charging.:furious:


----------

